# 7-string guitar and 6-string bass books.



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

Amazon.com: 6-String Bassics (Bass Builders): Books: David Gross

Amazon.com: Mel Bay Slap Bass For Five and Six-String Bass: Books: Chris Matheos

Amazon.com: Mel Bay Complete 7-String Guitar Method: Books: Chris Buzzelli

Amazon.com: Introducing 7-String Guitar: Books: Dan Begelman

Amazon.com: Single String Studies For Six String Bass Guitar: Books: Bruce Arnold

Amazon.com: 7-String Guitar Chord Book: Books: Chad Johnson

Amazon.com: 7-String Guitar: An All-Purpose Reference for Navigating Your Fretboard: Books: Andy Martin


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

damm aphopis if you would press that little "thumbs up" icon in my threads I would have another goldbar in a week


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

that's what I want to do


----------

